

Connecticut Teen Made a Drone That Fires a Handgun – And Police Say It's Legal - pthreads
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/drone-gun-connecticut_55af1016e4b0a9b94852f95b?

======
angersock
That's pretty cool, honestly.

People are just getting scare-mongered about drones the same way they've been
made scared of firearms. A great many things which are dangerous and foolish
aren't illegal, and shouldn't be made so.

I like the argument "but but but what if the drone accidentally delivers a
handgun to a kid think of the children"\--kinda reaching for straws.

------
comrh
The rare double whammy. Makes both gun owners AND drone enthusiasts look
irresponsible.

Also I'm thinking this could be filed under "Any other weapon" for Title II
purposes.

